# Here's a different approach for rigging Z-Man Rain MinnowZ



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

It's something that I tried a while back after having a couple of reds get gut hooked when they inhaled a J hook or a jig head. Rigging on the circle seems to be just as effective as either jig heads or j hooks.

Here's a short video.





Hope this helps.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Rigging on the circle seems to be just as effective as either jig heads or j hooks.


Provided you train yourself, not to keep trying to set the hook! 

Good info! I've done similar for bass & Striper fishing with Strike King Zulu's. Except I don't like to use split shot. I prefer using a small worm weight & swivel like Carolina rigging. Also use circles when wacky rigging senko type baits.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep, the "Bill Dance" and a circle hook don't go together. Take up slack and let the hook do the work.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

that looks pretty nice, especially with all the submerged oyster beds we have around the chesapeake bay. Always had to end up throwing top water or spinners so you dont get snagged on the oysters.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

We get oyster clusters here in SC and it works better than a jig head (for me). The split shot doesn't usually hang on the oysters the way a lead head does.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Too Busy, awesome videos. I ended up watching all your tech tips. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks redgrappler. I've got a short list of tech tips that I'll be shooting over the next few weeks along with some more fishing action videos. Let me know if there's anything specific you'd like to see in a tech tip... If I can figure out how to shoot it, I'll do it.


----------

